# 189 visa Long wait after Information requested,routine process on your application



## vengatsubject (Aug 17, 2016)

hi all,

Lodged my 189 application(analyst programmer) on 3rd March 2016,Information requested by processing officer on 24th March (personal particulars and AUSTRALIAN experience),provided all information by next working day.. Till date the Status is assessment in progress , when i ringed up Immigration Department the information officer said the Department is doing routine processing on your application.And also mentioned can't tell how long it will take to Finalize the application.

waiting long time.... for 189 grant :confused2: :fingerscrossed: Any one in similar situation ?



regard,
Vengata


----------



## kingofnowhere (Feb 13, 2015)

you are not alone just look at other forums like 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html

there is one for 2015 applicants too there are few from 2015 that are still waiting.


----------



## vengatsubject (Aug 17, 2016)

*189 GSM-reply from Processing officer*

Thank you for your email. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. 

You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes various checks that are undertaken on each application and this can take some time. 

The timeframe for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.



Got above reply from Processing officer ,this seems to be very generic , any idea how much long I have to wait more ?its already 9 months past.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

3months is average processing time

they havent made clear when this 3 months start - either from day of application or from the day we provide information requested by them.

anyway it is close to 9 months from the day you provided information. 

in past days i have observed they are giving preference to new case(filed in oct/nov/dec) and very few old applicants are getting finalised. It is getting tough to understand the reason behind this action.

I wish they start looking old cases soon


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

sultan_azam said:


> 3months is average processing time
> 
> they havent made clear when this 3 months start - either from day of application or from the day we provide information requested by them.
> 
> ...


They don't give preference - but if older cases have been referred for checks, Case Officers can not process those cases until checks are finalised, and Case Officers have no control over those, especially security checks.


----------



## vengatsubject (Aug 17, 2016)

Does this Mean there is no definitive timeframe for finalizing the old application  ?

how we will know that the application is under going Security check or normal other checks ?:noidea:


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

Lodged visa 190 on 21 dec 2015, my application has no issue. They don't reply even to my emails. Called the main department today, a guy told routine process may take 1 year or 5 year. I said are you serious, then he said I am just saying, in a manner of speaking, may take 6 months may take 1 week. 

As for your external security checks statement, those checks take at most 6 to 9 months. And they are absolutely prioritizing new cases. As they have to maintain their service standards of 75℅ cases get solved within 3 months.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

b allen said:


> Lodged visa 190 on 21 dec 2015, my application has no issue. They don't reply even to my emails. Called the main department today, a guy told routine process may take 1 year or 5 year. I said are you serious, then he said I am just saying, in a manner of speaking, may take 6 months may take 1 week.
> 
> As for your external security checks statement, those checks take at most 6 to 9 months. And they are absolutely prioritizing new cases. As they have to maintain their service standards of 75℅ cases get solved within 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


External security checks can sometimes take more than a year. DIBP has no control over that.

Case Officers will simply process what cases they can - if checks are outstanding there is nothing they can do about that, and DIBP processing goes on hold till those are returned to them. So although it may seem that they are prioritising new cases, that's because they are working on the cases that they are able to - there are enough of those (including from low-risk countries) that they normally meet the 75%.


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

kaju said:


> External security checks can sometimes take more than a year. DIBP has no control over that.
> 
> Case Officers will simply process what cases they can - if checks are outstanding there is nothing they can do about that, and DIBP processing goes on hold till those are returned to them. So although it may seem that they are prioritising new cases, that's because they are working on the cases that they are able to.


So my case was not on external checks when they contacted me on 21 Jan 2016 for medicals, nor was it on external checks when I specifically asked them on phone during April and July. It wasn't being security checked when CO contacted second time after 200 days for degree verification. And right know the guy specifically told me it's just routine processing, not security checks. He even told me ur degree was verified and they are satisfied, that was 133 days ago. They never replied to even one email I sent them. Plus closing their phone lines. Dude check the forum, I have been patient and understanding, but recent trend has been the one where they process new cases while the old ones just wait. I am not the only one in fact, found at least three more on the forum.



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

b allen said:


> So my case was not on external checks when they contacted me on 21 Jan 2016 for medicals, nor was it on external checks when I specifically asked them on phone during April and July. It wasn't being security checked when CO contacted second time after 200 days for degree verification. And right know the guy specifically told me it's just routine processing, not security checks. He even told me ur degree was verified and they are satisfied, that was 133 days ago. They never replied to even one email I sent them. Plus closing their phone lines. Dude check the forum, I have been patient and understanding, but recent trend has been the one where they process new cases while the old ones just wait. I am not the only one in fact, found at least three more on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk





b allen said:


> Originally Posted by b allen View Post
> Now listen to this, I lodged visa 190 NSW on dec 21 2015. Today, after failing to get a response from the Brisbane team, through email, I finally called there general number. The guy tells me routine processing. I told him it's literally been a year what kind of routine processing. He says to me "sir i can't give time frame can be another year or 5 years or 6 months". I said another year to 5 years, then he replies "I am just u know saying". I literally have no words left after talking to that dude. ��
> 
> PS: I told him sir my medical are about to expire, he says to me, "oh don't worry DIBP only does medical at time of lodgement of application, once your medical are clear, you won't have to repeat them no matter how long the application process takes."
> ...


really surprising that majority of the cases filed before October have gone to looooooong routine processing or security checks. cases filed in June to Oct 2015 are also pending.

I believe they are cracking the easy nuts and trying to bring down the statistics(avg processing time) which have gone beyond control limits


I read your post on other thread, really surprising response by person on the other side. May be they stick to the what they mentioned about medicals, as far as i know, medicals/pcc are considered valid for an year and in most of the cases they come back with request to submit new pcc and medicals, 

it is not an expensive thing to redo the pcc and medicals, but taking leave from office and arranging things take a toll. personally for me it is a big thing as I live in a remote place and i need to travel 200km for pcc and 800 km for medical.

May be DIBP should try to understand this that if a person have been clean entire life then he won't do marvels to undermine his chances of getting visa


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> really surprising that majority of the cases filed before October have gone to looooooong routine processing or security checks. cases filed in June to Oct 2015 are also pending.
> 
> I believe they are cracking the easy nuts and trying to bring down the statistics(avg processing time) which have gone beyond control limits
> 
> ...


Dude the thing about medical is, and this is speaking from general perspective. Does medical cost money yes, doesn't matter how much, it's an expensive taken by applicant just because the delay is from the department's side. Drawing blood, I know it doesn't hurt, but again why. Last thing x ray, now that does effect in long term. So just because they wanna maintain their service standard all, maybe most if not all, old candidates have to go through medical again.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

b allen said:


> Dude the thing about medical is, and this is speaking from general perspective. Does medical cost money yes, doesn't matter how much, it's an expensive taken by applicant just because the delay is from the department's side. Drawing blood, I know it doesn't hurt, but again why. Last thing x ray, now that does effect in long term. So just because they wanna maintain their service standard all, maybe most if not all, old candidates have to go through medical again.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I understand, but we need to wait.

the maximum we can do is write a general feedback explaining them to improve things. May be they understand and try to implement the suggestions


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> I understand, but we need to wait.
> 
> the maximum we can do is write a general feedback explaining them to improve things. May be they understand and try to implement the suggestions


Complain! did that around 14 days back after submitting, their site said will respond to you in 4 working days. That complain also in routine processing or maybe complaint sent for external security checks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

b allen said:


> Complain! did that around 14 days back after submitting, their site said will respond to you in 4 working days. That complain also in routine processing or maybe complaint sent for external security checks.


I understand what you are going through, 

I wish you get it soon

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## hustaa (Feb 25, 2016)

b allen said:


> Lodged visa 190 on 21 dec 2015, my application has no issue. They don't reply even to my emails. Called the main department today, a guy told routine process may take 1 year or 5 year. I said are you serious, then he said I am just saying, in a manner of speaking, may take 6 months may take 1 week.
> 
> As for your external security checks statement, those checks take at most 6 to 9 months. And they are absolutely prioritizing new cases. As they have to maintain their service standards of 75℅ cases get solved within 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Security checks have no timeframe at all. It depends on ASIO.
If it is over 1 year, you can complain to IGIS.


----------



## hustaa (Feb 25, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I understand what you are going through,
> 
> I wish you get it soon
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Which team are you in? I guess maybe Adelaide.
I know some people lodged during Dec 2015-Feb 2016 got their grants on 6th Dec.
They all went to external security checks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hustaa said:


> Which team are you in? I guess maybe Adelaide.
> I know some people lodged during Dec 2015-Feb 2016 got their grants on 6th Dec.
> They all went to external security checks.


Ohohoho, that means I belong to the elite group. Marvellous

But still I am doubtful, most of the applicants before Oct 2016 seems to have gone for security checks, and those who lodged before Feb 2016 have been referred for checks at galaxial level




Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

hustaa said:


> Which team are you in? I guess maybe Adelaide.
> I know some people lodged during Dec 2015-Feb 2016 got their grants on 6th Dec.
> They all went to external security checks.


My case with Brisbane, and no external checks I have asked this question multiple times and they said no no, no external security checks just routine processing. If I assume they were telling the truth.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## hustaa (Feb 25, 2016)

The number of security checks is very low. You can refer to the annual report of ASIO.
I suspect is based on your occupation and nationality. 
Long waiting is mainly because of security checks. 
Character checks can also take time, but not as long as security checks.
I lodged in Feb and I am in Adelaide team. I was advised my application went for external checks since early March. It may be because I worked in Nuclear Industry.



sultan_azam said:


> Ohohoho, that means I belong to the elite group. Marvellous
> 
> But still I am doubtful, most of the applicants before Oct 2016 seems to have gone for security checks, and those who lodged before Feb 2016 have been referred for checks at galaxial level
> 
> ...


----------



## hustaa (Feb 25, 2016)

They cannot really tell whether it is external checks or not. They just say routing processing. Do you have an extra link asking for form 1221 in your account?



b allen said:


> My case with Brisbane, and no external checks I have asked this question multiple times and they said no no, no external security checks just routine processing. If I assume they were telling the truth.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

hustaa said:


> They cannot really tell whether it is external checks or not. They just say routing processing. Do you have an extra link asking for form 1221 in your account?


Mine is showing 1221. what does that mean?


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

hustaa said:


> They cannot really tell whether it is external checks or not. They just say routing processing. Do you have an extra link asking for form 1221 in your account?


I don't quite follow in regards to external link, when the CO first contacted me back in 21 Jan 2016, I was asked for medical, form 80 and the shorter version of form 80, I think that was form 1221. But no links in my immigration account. After 200 days second CO contacted, and asked for signed written statement to verify degree, which I provided within 15 minutes, that was 133 days ago. The guy today confirmed that they had carried out degree checks and they are satisfied. I don't know what else they are checking, maybe they found out I am KAL EL the last son of Krypton.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## hustaa (Feb 25, 2016)

Should be character checks.
It also takes time but not as long as security checks.


farjaf said:


> Mine is showing 1221. what does that mean?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

hustaa said:


> Should be character checks.
> It also takes time but not as long as security checks.


Already been contacted by skilled support.
It used to show form 80 and form 1221 but now it is just form 1221


----------



## hustaa (Feb 25, 2016)

Normally it shows 'provide character assessment'. it will disappear when it finishes.
if no security checks, you will get the visa in a short time (less than 2 months).


farjaf said:


> Already been contacted by skilled support.
> It used to show form 80 and form 1221 but now it is just form 1221


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

hustaa said:


> Normally it only shows form 1221. it will disappear when it finishes.
> if no security checks, you will get the visa in a short time (less than 2 months).


The help screen said this:

The Provide character assessment screen displays a link to one or more of the following forms:

Form 80
Form 1221
Character assessment form.
​You can start a new form or continue a saved form.

Once the applicant's character assessment details have been processed, this page will no longer be shown.


----------



## hustaa (Feb 25, 2016)

Probably DIBP updated the system and you can get more information.


farjaf said:


> The help screen said this:
> 
> The Provide character assessment screen displays a link to one or more of the following forms:
> 
> ...


----------



## hustaa (Feb 25, 2016)

My link disappeared one month after I submitted the form.
I know some took up to 6 months. 


farjaf said:


> The help screen said this:
> 
> The Provide character assessment screen displays a link to one or more of the following forms:
> 
> ...


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

hustaa said:


> My link disappeared one month after I submitted the form.
> I know some took up to 6 months.


U still in 'Assessment in Progress'?


----------



## hustaa (Feb 25, 2016)

YES. No contact since early March.
Should be pending security checks.


farjaf said:


> U still in 'Assessment in Progress'?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

hustaa said:


> YES. No contact since early March.
> Should be pending security checks.


last time I called they said the same thing for me


----------



## sreekdlr (Dec 19, 2016)

Can anyone please help me in this..?

I'm an accountant with B com Degree. On checking CPA criteria, these subjects are there in my course which matching i felt with the compulsory subjects listed on the site.. How can i know is this correct or not? or am i eligible with this?

1. Basic Accounting : Financial Accounting and Business Statistics

2. Cost & Management Accounting : Cost Accounting, Financial Management, Theory and practice of auditing, Management Accounting

3, Financial Accounting : Financial management, Functional management

4. Financial Management : Business organisation & management, Environmental Studies

5. Business Law : Company law, Industrial law, International Finance & Foreign Exchange

6. Economics : Environmental Studies, Principles of Economics, Economic Envionment in India

7. Statistics : Financial Accounting and business statistics

Please help..!!


----------



## Talal.da87 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello Guys,
Actually i am confused about one thing when CO contacted me she asked for character assessment form, additional personal particulars and english evidence for my 1.5 yrs kid. At that time Form80 was uploaded before she contacted me and she asked for it again, i am afraid that something is going wrong.
when i enter to the application details i can see provide caracter assessment link i already uploaded them and the case is in assessment in progress state now, but since two months i didn't hear anything from my case officer cuz i sent her a reply at that time telling her that why she asked for Form80 again and that she asked for english evidence for my 1.5 yrs old daughter!! 
I doubt that this case officer made a mistake while viewing my case and asked for things i have already provided and also asked for things that she should not me ask me about such as the english evidence.
Please i want to know your thoughts about my case and if i should call the department for clarfying these points.


----------



## rishavvmisra (Dec 20, 2016)

Relevant Skilled Employment assessment mandatory or optional for a guy claiming points...as i already got invitation today based on those points but i have not gone through Relevant Skilled Employment assessment


----------



## vengatsubject (Aug 17, 2016)

*Got My 189 Grant.*



kaju said:


> They don't give preference - but if older cases have been referred for checks, Case Officers can not process those cases until checks are finalised, and Case Officers have no control over those, especially security checks.


Hi all,


After 10 months of Wait i got my PR GRANT.Relaxed now .:hippie::angel:

Lodged my 189 application(analyst programmer) on 3rd March 2016,
Information requested by processing officer on 24th March 
Reply received for Status inquiry on 16 NOV 2016
"we are seeking to process your application as soon as possible"

GRANT on 10 JAN 2017 .

regards,
Vengata


----------

